# please help with my question :(



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello All! I recently had to return my beautiful, sweet, fantastic female GSD (about 9 months) to her breeder. Not to repeat the whole awful scene, she basically was SO attached to me, and resource guarded me to the point where she was attacking my other smaller dogs. She meant business, and I was afraid she would kill them! Someone said it was because I have 2 other little females in the house (spayed), BUT it was the male dogs she was attacking - or whoever happened to be near me. She was the star of her obedience class, & I was SO proud of her. We have had a GSD in the past, with no problems. My question is, is it more likely that a male pup would be better? I still want a GSD so very much, and it was heartbreaking for me to return my girl. Interestingly, she is back at home with her breeder, several other unsprayed female dogs, and several small dogs, with NO ISSUES. She is happy as a clam back at home, even with other female and small dogs there. I cannot figure it out, except that our dog trainer felt that she was resource guarding me. This doesn't seem to happen at her breeder's house, where she is not singled out as being extra special - the breeder had a number of dogs. I did treat her very special, because she was definitely MY dog. After a few years, I would love to try again to have a GSD, but what advice would you expert folks offer? I will always have a few small dogs - Chinese Cresteds. I just cannot get the GSD out of my system - I simply love them.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Does the breeder have any older dogs that are good with small dogs? 

You have to take into account the ages, sexes, and temperaments of all dogs that are in or will be in the household. How many dogs do you have?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I would lean more towards it was just some tensions between the dogs that escalated to that point. Some subtle things you didnt notice that may have never added up to anything with a different dog. If you try again later, just pay more attention to rules for the dogs. Management with an eye towards no competitions over anything.

I don't think it would be so specific as resource guarding you, more a cumulative kinda thing. Furniture, doorways, food. A whole range of things.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just from this post, my suggestion would be for you to either have the small dogs or have a German Shepherd. Your post reads to me that perhaps you do not have the knowledge to handle a pack of dogs. It sounds like poor management and training rather than resource guarding.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks to all for your words. We have always had several dogs - as many as 9 for a short time, and have never had such an issue. One of our Frenchies has an attitude problem, which has responded well to the NILIF strategy. We currently have 5 dogs. If I attempt another GSD, I believe a NILIF strategy may be in order for all our dogs. Also, perhaps getting a 10 week old pup would be better than getting an 8 month old 80 pound pup. I do appreciate everyone's opinions here.


----------

